# Winter lets/long term rents.Are they negotiable



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi folks, I'm on my journey over right now.Going to be looking for a winter let from next week while I take the next few months to find a long term rental in Frigiliana I was just looking for advice on rent is this normally negotiable when you deal with an agent or is not the norm and you just pay what is advertised.Also is electricity usually included in the rent with a winter let.What happens if I take a 6 month winter let and find the perfect long term rental 2or 3 months into the winter let. Thanks. Nick.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Nick,

1. When you arrive in Spain you probably will get the surprise of your life - there are loads and loads of private rentals to be had and for months at at time.
2. A deposit against breakages etc will also be required.
3. Guide:- 1 months rent for a 2 bedroom apartment works out about €550 per month.
4. Electricity use will cost you too.
5. Negotiate the price where you can but the price mentioned above is good and available.
6. "Sign" for 6 months rent and decide to leave beforehand and you will lose deposit.
7. The Good News:- So much rentals are available over the off season months, you might be unwise to rent for more than a month at at a time as availability of other apartments is literally on demand.
8. If you are looking for work have a look at the many previous threads on this forum.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Leper said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> 1. When you arrive in Spain you probably will get the surprise of your life - there are loads and loads of private rentals to be had and for months at at time.
> 2. A deposit against breakages etc will also be required.
> ...


I think number one depends where you are in Spain as would number 3. Number 3 would also vary for different areas in the same city, and that brings in number 7 too.
OP, it depends where you are. Hopefully there'll be a lot of rentals in the area you're looking at and if there are you'll be able to negotiate rents.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

I live in Benalmadena Costa and I'm struggling to find anything suitable to rent (looking for 3 beds, close to bus / train route & doesn't look like something your great granny has just passed away in!).
The prices are ridiculous.
& I have been told that renters would rather have a place stay empty than lower their rent (I thought that was a Korean thing!!), again just speaking about the area I currently live in.


----------

